# [Arlington, TX] D&D Campaign Forming in January



## d20Dwarf (Dec 9, 2002)

I'm going to be starting a D&D game in January, we'll be running through a campaign based on the adventure path series of modules that I'm developing for Dire Kobold.com. This will be a full-fledged campaign, however, not just a playtest campaign. Although if everyone is up for it, I might just playtest some rules I'm developing for Dawnforge, a new campaign setting coming out next year from Fantasy Flight Games. 

Target Date for starting the campaign will be early-mid January. I'm looking at Saturday as the day to play, though that isn't set in stone.

If you are interested in joining up, send me an email at magewebmaster@yahoo.com

In the email please let me know your age, years of experience, favorite game systems, and a little bit about your style of play and the style of game you like to play in.

I'm looking for experienced gamers that still like to have a good time at the table. I'm not looking for new players or jaded older players. This game is unabashed, hardcore d20... the way I like it! 

I run a fairly loose game that is high on the heroism, low on the dark, brooding characters (no evil PCs, and Chaotic Neutral better have a damn good reason  ), and focuses mainly on fun. There will be a good mix of role playing and combat, and I use miniatures and a grid because I like the tactical portion of the game.

Thanks for reading!


----------

